# Help ....any good ideas for lifting bike onto rack ?



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone a good tip for lifting an electric bike onto a bike rack ?
Will be on my own and I just cannot manage to get my bike up there !
A ramp I think would have to be too long to be carried easily..has anyone tried some sort of box or step ? Any advice/tips would be great as I want to be able to take my bike when I go off alone...this is SO frustrating....I didn't realise that I was such a weak wimp !!
PLEASE does someone has a magic trick up their sleeves ???

Lynda


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: help ....any good ideas for lifting bike onto rack ?*



savannah said:


> Has anyone a good tip for lifting an electric bike onto a bike rack ?
> Will be on my own and I just cannot manage to get my bike up there !
> A ramp I think would have to be too long to be carried easily..has anyone tried some sort of box or step ? Any advice/tips would be great as I want to be able to take my bike when I go off alone...this is SO frustrating....I didn't realise that I was such a weak wimp !!
> PLEASE does someone has a magic trick up their sleeves ???
> Lynda


Carry Bike Lift. Expensive, not recommended for more than 40kg max.

Peter


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you removed the battery before trying to lift the bike on to the rack? 
IME these are quite easy to lift up after the battery is removed - usually quite simple to do. You can then store the battery in a low level cupboard or locker.
HTH.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Peter.....do they do a MALE version ...cos I really quite fancy THAT option LOL
Seriously....is that a little electric device there ?
Must investigate further.
And YES Embeedee......I DID remove the battery.....I told you I am weak wimp !!!!!!!!
I think the bike weighs 22/24 kilos without battery ( its heavier than the one I have in the UK......but it was only 299€ in Carrefour...half price offer ) I would not have paid full price cos it IS heavier than my other and not as good a battery.......problem is that my rack seems to be a bit high and bearing in mind I am prone to back problems I am a bit wary of trying to be a strong'man' !!
Lynda


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One way that works for me, is to;

1) put BACK brake on bike and pull back on handlebars - this lifts front wheel off ground, aim to get bike nearly vertical, so weight is now totally on back wheel,

2) put front wheel onto bottom rail of bike rack - this will then take some of the weight,

3) release back brake and hold back wheel at top, bend the knees and half lift, half push the bike up onto bottom rail. Must use leg muscles and keep back in comfortable position, do not bend over bike and lift by straightening back - that puts great strain on back.

Once bike up hold from outside to allow t secure - you need to ensure you are standing on the outside of the bike obviously!!

It has worked for me at times when I have not wanted to lift the bike, but it becomes harder for a second bike on the same rack as they tend to foul each other as the second one rolls forward.

If that does not work, look round and ask someone to help - usually works as most people willing to assist if asked just to share the weight.

Good luck, try it in safe conditions when you are not in a hurry.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

savannah said:


> Seriously....is that a little electric device there ?
> Must investigate further.


Hi Lynda...no electric device, a simple wind up handle that looks ( from a distance) much the same as the wind up mechanism for an awning.

We watched one of these in action with a Finnish van in Croatia and we were totally smitten with them. The owner had 2 bikes and made it all look so easy. Lower rack to almost ground level, wheel bikes on and secure and then wind up. If we'd not got a perfectly good standard one we'd have one of these like a shot.

They're made by Fiamma

G


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Lynda, 
Just done a quick search of google and found one for sale, delivered in England, (sorry if you are in Spain ! dont know what delivery to there would be) for £319.68. Go to www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html Cheapest I could find.. 
Regards 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone......I have been back on the drive giving it all ''a good coat of looking at'' and I suspect that my main problem ''might'' be the fact that the van is parked in the corner of the drive surrounded by shuttering boards, scaffold towers and various other apparently ''very important things '' for hubbies work, so I think when I get it pulled out properly with room to maneouvre the bike better I will then try again and will let you know if I manage it without straining back or spending over £300.
Watch this space !!!!!

Lynda


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: help ....any good ideas for lifting bike onto rack ?*



savannah said:


> I didn't realise that I was such a weak wimp !!


It's a bit of a giveaway having an electric bike :roll:

Sorry Lynda, could'nt resist it - only joking :lol:

Steve


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Oh...HA-HA Steve.....I am now frantically trying to think of some OTHER reason for me having an electric bike,apart from being a weak wimp.... but NO.....you got me there !!  
Or would you believe it was only because I LIKE very heavy bikes or that I bought it ONLY because of the colour and that really I can cycle for MILES uphill on ordinary bikes........no....suppose not....... :lol: 

Lynda


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My problem is a simple one - when MrsW gets on her electric bike and uses the battery power at a hill, I cannot keep up at all! Maybe time for a second one I keep thinking, but so far have resisted the impulse.

Seriously though it is important to start with a clear space to give yourself room to operate (not that I'm suggesting getting on it and taking a run up a ramp onto the rack - but the mental images of that would be great fun!)


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Tell you what.......if I am EVER tempted to do THAT I will get it video'd not just for general hilarity on THIS site but also to send to '' you've been framed ''...cos the money I would get would pay for the cycle lift then its ''problem solved '' :lol: 

When I am in the UK my daughter won't go on cycle rides with me cos the only second she actually sees me is as we start before I disappear into the distance......she says I am no company at all :roll: 

Go on....give in.....get one too......you know you want to :wink: 

Lynda


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thought I would update this.....managed to lift bike up onto rack......wahay....NOT such a wimp after all.....BUT.......didnt really think it was safe and would prefer to wait till my brother can look at it and advise this friday as the rails were hardly long enough for the bike ???
Have never used a bike rack before ...has anyone else found the rails a bit short (its a fiamma )..anyway....
SO.......I unscrewed the table and removed it from the van and pulled the bike up INTO the van......felt a "BIT" embarassed getting it in and out when there were people around probably wondering just WHAT I used the bike rack for 
Lynda


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The rails do seem a little short, our bikes use up the full length with about 5cm spare at each end once they're on. 

Once we have got the bike up I secure one wheel loosely before fixing stay at top edge then second wheel and then tighten all way round.

Getting second bike up is harder unless turn handlebars out of way by slackening off allen keys at handlebars.

Always seems a lot of hassle but would not want to carry it inside as in the event of a sudden stop would it stay there or come to the front to meet us - not a pleasant thought.

Take care, it is quite a weight to lift that far and not ideal "manual handling" due to the nature of the task and the load as well as the distance it has to be lifted.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I am sure I will get used to the rack but I found it easy to get in the van first then pull the bike up....I then of course tied it securely to stop any possible moving......NOT a permanent solution due to possible damage to the furniture, but i tell you what....I LOVE not having that big bulky table in, so am now looking for a small fold out shelf or half table instead for those days you have to eat in.
As for the rack, my tyres were only JUST on.....no 5cms at either side...it just felt unsafe......years ago when we carried bikes we had a HOPE bar with tow hitch that we just put the bike rack on.....simples........I am beginning to think we might have to go to the expense of fitting a tow bar on this van too.
Lynda


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is a much lower position to carry bikes in and therefore much less effort - we have a towbar mounted one for our car and it is much easier to use (and very secure) than the Fiamma frame on the 'van.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

savannah said:


> As for the rack, my tyres were only JUST on.....no 5cms at either side...it just felt unsafe.....
> Lynda


Lynda...for what it's worth, we've had the same type of Fiamma bike rack on 3 vans now and have carried 2 bikes on it over umpteen thousands of miles.

We've never had a minute's worry over them, they have never even wobbled. We use the red rubber straps provided, turn the handlebars of one bike and also, belt and braces, use the red cord securing strap over the whole thing. If your cycle rack is properly secured to the van - ie not just screwed to the body but secured to something solid inside- then you should not have to worry. We aim to have them attached so securely that they don't move when you take hold of a wheel and shake it.

G


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the help and encouragement....Rapido fitted the rack so it SHOULD be good !........my brother arrives tomorrow who has the same rack AND electric bike.......so hopefully he can show me how to secure it safely......but have decided NOT to put the table back in for now.......all that lovely space......might even have a party :lol: 
Lynda


----------

